# My setup and will probably remain like this



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

More for my ideas really as some items took time to find. No connection at all with the sources.
















Most people wont be familiar with the machine. Sage BE. My son added the white espresso mugs but I can't see any one using them. He also added the glass double walled ones. Maybe a 1/2 shot in each diluted might be ok with the beans I am currently using.

Black container. A TightVac of ebay listed for pets but it's identical to the others listed. Used to keep a few days beans by the machine.

Scales Cousin's UK

Glass mug. I did look around at double walled ones but too many reports of them failing. These are by Unihom. Borosilicate and passed the water still boiling out of the kettle test. Ebay but also sold on Amazon at a greater cost by the same people I think. We also use them for tea. Net result is hotter drinks and none of too thin staining glaze on many mugs these days. One thing to watch - hold the mug if cleaning vigorously. I managed to part pull a handle off holding it with that. One glass had a flaw. The seller replaced it with 2.

Tray Nisbets off ebay but also have a web site. It's intended to be used by butchers and really is stainless steel. Edge is a little wrinkled on the corners but I see the material as being more important.

Hand grinder Hunts. Appears to be the same as the Japanese one who's price has rocketed of late.







Too much trouble so have ordered a separate grinder. It will grind very fine but even 10gm just to try some beans takes a while. The grinds holder is useful as it's easy to tip coffee out of another grinder into it and then place a filter basket on top and invert it.

The tamping mat really did take some time to find. It's compact and big enough. Made by Gaggia and found on ebay from S. Ireland. It's a nice substantial one. Mainly bought because I was fed up with scraping spilt grounds out of the tray. Edit whoops - Amazon and made by Fracino. I'm wondering if there was a listing change but it is what I ordered.

Brown bag - 250gm of beans to try. Now a canister is available they will soon be in that. We bought 2 of the types with a date dial on top. A bit small really but have just ordered a 20oz one which I hope will hold 500gm of roasted beans. There is a very good offer on one brand on Amazon UK at the moment.

Bailey's







An idea my son returned from university with. Not tried it yet but will be.

Yellowish labelled green can just seen on the edge. Last of the pre ground I think. There were 2 500gm tins of that and 3 packets of Lavazza.

Rubbish behind and location. There is some extensive work going on in the kitchen so it's all in the lounge. The Sage knock box and portafilters are in the kitchen. Also the Sage milk jug and another larger one.

John

-


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

BE looks cool.

My mum used to drink a lot of baileys coffee


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> BE looks cool.
> 
> My mum used to drink a lot of baileys coffee


First time I had coffee with baileys was up a mountain in Sol with a snowboard to get back down the mountain. Fun times.

Great setup. It always seems strange not seeing a grinder stood next to an espresso machine


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice set up! Why did you order a separate grinder when the BE has one built in?


----------



## Densven (Sep 10, 2013)

How do you find the Sage? We bought one a few months back and I have been struggling to get a good espresso out of it? To the point now that the Mrs wont even drink my coffee. We previously had a Delonghi Magnifica which was temperamental, but every now and then it gave you a tasty cup of coffee. Which kept you coming back for more. But with the Sage, we just seem to have a rather lingering acidity no matter the beans we use. Ive even started roasting my own coffee to try and get a fresher bean!!

Would be good to hear how you are getting on with it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Nice set up! Why did you order a separate grinder when the BE has one built in?


Good question really.







I wonder too in some ways.

It takes some time to set up the BE for a particular bean. Emptying the bean hopper involves some waste and in real terms some of it can only be run out through the grinder itself. Same with any grinder really but there are lots of types of beans out there to try. I'm also pretty sure that given the bean I am currently using it only doses consistently once the grinds have gummed it up a touch. I rather like this one so have just ordered another 500gm of it.

Initially I thought that a hand grinder would be ok for other beans but if it's one that I have never used before it not only takes a surprising amount of time to grind just 10gm getting the grind correct is going to take a lot longer. It does have click stops but those can only be calibrated from the point where the burrs are actually rubbing.

So decided to go electric. I might come to the conclusion that I should have bought the Sage Pro but went for something more risky from Graef.

The other point is my wife sticks to cappuccino and I drink long blacks so we may finish up using 2 types of bean.

John

-


----------

